# Do Kittens Get Along With Rabbits???



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi everyone, It's me Catlover! I was wondering something. Do kittens get along with rabbits. I want know all about them before I get one so I need to know that too. I wouldn't want to get a kitten and have it attack my rabbit. Thanks. All advice is very appreciate it!

Catlover_2004


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Absolutely!  

I have two medium sized (6-ish pounds) rabbits that have free reign of my room, and three young cats. Cats and rabbits can become very close companions if done right. How big is your rabbit? One that may be dwarfed by the cat might not be a great idea, at least not unsupervised. Cat's are very unlikely to act aggressively towards something that's nearly as large as they are, while a small rabbit may look like a furry toy.

A bold rabbit would be better with a cat than a timid one, though it is surprising that many rabbits are completely unafraid of cats; Rex and Peanut have no qualms about walking right up to Scully and sniffing her. Scully's usually too surprised to react, but seeing that the rabbit is unafraid generally puts all malicious thoughts out of their kitty brains.

One really important thing is to remember that they each need their own space. The rabbit will get stressed if the cat is always in their cage, so be sure to give them both places of their own to "get away". They've come pretty close to snuggling, though, and the kittens will play "Tag" and "Hide-and-Go-Seek". :lol: 

I think your best bet is really understanding the personality of your cat and the personality of your rabbit. Maybe if you could do a trial period with the new cat, to see how things work out?

Here are my foster babies with Rex and Peanut:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

that is cute!! a veritable zoo of furrballs...

Tim


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

spacemonkey...... my rabbit is a dutch. Thanks for replying. I was told by another person that rabbits fight but you said they don't. I guess that some people have better luck. Thanks for replying. Catlover_2004


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh my gosh spacemonkey they are so cute!

I think kitten can be trained to be nice to the bunny. Introduce slowly and supervise them in the beginning. My cats play with my guinea pigs and they don't hurt them at all.


----------



## animal lover (Jul 30, 2004)

I think if you get a kitten, it will be easier to introduce it to a rabbit. That way, the kitten grows up with the rabbit and knows that it is part of the family, rather than an adult cat set in its way, who may think it is prey.

My kittens are more fascinated by the rabbits than anything else. They like sitting by the rabbits and pawing at them, but if they go too far and annoy the bunnies, then the bunnies will lunge at them and they immediately back off. One of my rabbits is a Dutch, the other a Holland Lop, so they are each about 5 pounds. When I first got the kittens, they were smaller than the rabbits, and I think that was important in the kittens learning not to "hunt" the bunnies. Now that the cats are bigger, they still just want to play, they have never tried to hurt the rabbits.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

From my experiences with this, I think that lops in general have a much more laid back personality, and when I had my French Lop, and then I got Olie as a kitten, it seemed to work very well. Of course the French Lop was much bigger than the kitten so...

I think that looking at the personality of both your rabbit and the new kitten is best and I would also keep in mind that rabbits can be tough, so I wouldn't leave them alone with one another until you are sure about their relationship.

Good luck


----------



## Anita (Sep 14, 2003)

*Do kittens get along with rabbits?*

I really do not have much input on this subject, but I had to post to say what a great picture, I love the kitten with his mouth open as if he is going to take a chew on the other cats tail. The only experience I have had with rabbits was when I did volunteer work with the Houston SPCA. After Easter we would get a number of rabbits in, usually grown to a little larger than a baby rabbit. Some of them were difficult to handle as they would nip when we were taking them out to clean their cages. I am sure they were under stress after being dumped at the local animal shelter, and they had probably been man-handled by children where they came from. We did keep them in the cat wing. I often thought about adopting one, but I knew little about their care and I have several cats. Good luck.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Had a great big white rabbit growing up and he and the cats always slept together. I think it is much like dogs and cats. If handled right and if you expect them to get along they will.


----------



## Lil Gal (Dec 26, 2004)

I may not have a cat or kitten (yet), but to this I can definatly say yes. I have a Dwarf x Cali Bunny of my own, and about a year ago my family and I went on vacation and had to drop Sooty (the rabbit) off to a shelter vetinary thing for her to be taken care of for the 2 -3 weeks. 

Now, just a little background on Sooty, she's basically my baby and gets pampered a **** of alot, our next door neighbours have 3 guineapigs, and when she was put in the guinea pigs' hutch with them, she basically beat them up ^_^;; chasing them around and being agresseive (she's also scared off a small dog before o_0;;

But when we returned to pick her up from the clinic, we got told a story of how a kitten had been put in with her, and they got along famously. They'd sleep together, eat together etc. Naturally, my family and I were shocked at this, but it was true and unfortunatly the kitten had gone home earlier that week  

So yes, I would definatly say yes


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

catlover_2004 said:


> spacemonkey...... my rabbit is a dutch. Thanks for replying. I was told by another person that rabbits fight but you said they don't. I guess that some people have better luck. Thanks for replying. Catlover_2004


 ooooooh! I love dutches! I used to have a pair called Luke and Leia! They were so sweet!


----------

